# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Policies for accepting video works/collecting video works.

## HYFRitouchart

HI!

The museum I work for has started exhibiting many complicated tech and video works, but doesn't have a policy for the file types of the videos.

This has become a huge headache for me, the only preparator (and a green one at that), to reformatting them to play on our media players and being unsure about accidentally messing with the resolution. 

Since it is a contemporary institution our curator works with the artists directly most times. 
So it wouldn't be unreasonable, in my opinion, to request a specific file type.

Is it normal to have a policy about what types of video files an institution accepts? Or collects?
If so does anyone have an example from their institution?

Also, I have heard of some fancy new technovision players that play anything right off of an SD card, auto loop and begin play at start-up. Anyone have good or bad experiences with these??? (I am currently using Micca and Lacie players.)

Hope some of y'all can help me out!

I am fairly inexperienced in this video realm/ in general.

thanks thanks thanks.

E

----------


## JasonO

You might get a better answer to your first question on the Registrar's forum: http://www.rcaam.org/Listserv.

I'm afraid I don't have any experience with media players, but you could also ask on PACCIN's listserv. People check in there more often than the forum: http://www.paccin.org/content.php?110-ListServe

Jason






> HI!
> 
> The museum I work for has started exhibiting many complicated tech and video works, but doesn't have a policy for the file types of the videos.
> 
> This has become a huge headache for me, the only preparator (and a green one at that), to reformatting them to play on our media players and being unsure about accidentally messing with the resolution. 
> 
> Since it is a contemporary institution our curator works with the artists directly most times. 
> So it wouldn't be unreasonable, in my opinion, to request a specific file type.
> 
> ...

----------

